# Can squats injur your kidneys?



## Evil ANT (Jan 30, 2005)

This may seem like an odd question, but can heavy squats put stress on your kidneys and perhaps cause an injury?

The reason I ask is this.

Three months ago I was lifting heavy squats. The next day, my lower back was hurting pretty bad. I ended up going to the hospital and it turned out I had a kidney infection. I was given some medicine and after a week or so in bed I was fine. I started training again without a hitch.

Now, something similar has happened again. I've been gone for the last two weeks on a business trip and haven't been able to workout at all. Two days ago, after finally coming back from my trip, I did some squats and then attempted some leg presses. Halfway through a set of leg presses I got sick and ended up having to stop lifting. I left the gym and puked. I went home and puked some more. A lot more.

It's been two days and I'm still feeling sick. My lower back hurts and I have no appetite at all. Occassionally I still feel like puking. Yikes!

Is there any way that doing squats can mess up your kidneys? I know that some symptoms of kidney problems is vomiting, back pain, and lack of appetite.

Thanks, gang!


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 31, 2005)

Crap. I was kind of hoping somebody would know.

Anyone?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

I train a nephrologist (kidney specialist) today.  I will ask him for you.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 31, 2005)

I've never heard of such a thing, but I won't say no.  My guess would be that heavy exercise exacerbates the issue, and it isn't directly related to squats.  However, I think P-funk will be able to provide you with a more accurate explanation.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay, I asked the Nephrologist.  he said no.    He said that they only way you could have gotten an infection would have been from some sort of obstruction or kidney stone.  He said that you may have had a small stone and you were feeling some pain in your lower back.  but an exercise can not give you a kidney infection.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the help, guys. I really appreciate you taking the time to ask, P. I've been curious about this for awhile and just had to ask since this is now the second time this has happened to me. Thankfully I feel better today and should be able to hit the gym again tonight.


----------



## rei (Jun 7, 2015)

i had an issue related to your post that I wanted to make it public here. I did heavy squats with a friend for the first time this week. When I woke up next morning I was in an extreme pain as I never felt before. some say that this is the same pain a girl feels when giving birth. After a trip to the emergency room I found out that I had a  kidney stone in between my kidney and the bladder . 

I really dont think squats cause any kind of kidney infection but i firmly believe that it can push out (with all the pressure caused by the exercise) existing kidney stones  that are trapped inside the kidney causing all kinds of pain and issue.
Anyone can have, I really didn't think I would have it even though I am 41 now .

In some way it does a good thing  flushing out these bad objects inside you.


----------

